

AWS releases Ruby SDK - travem
http://aws.amazon.com/sdkforruby/

======
mark_l_watson
I expected libraries like the ones in the Java SDK. One nice addition is a
low-level ORM wrapper for SimpleDB for use in Rails. It looks like there is
also nice support for Amazon Simple Email Service, notification service, SQS
and S3.

Nothing that you can't put together with existing libraries but probably good
to have in one place.

